# Trade Josh Smith?



## ATLien

I'm trying to be careful not to turn into one of those fans who wants to trade a player after 1 lousy game and then just flip flop a few days after, but should the Hawks look into moving Josh? He's up for a monster contract next summer and is having the best season of his career by far.

18.4 PPG
6.9 RPG
3.4 BPG

I know some think it's a good idea, but I'm not sure. I would dump Woodson before I trade Smith. The fact that this is even being talked about by some people makes me think the Hawks might not be ready to hand over a ton of $$$ in the summer for someone who still has question marks in his game.


----------



## Diable

I've only seen one Hawks game this year.Does it look like they are really set inside with Horford,Williams and Zaza?I assume that their obvious need is now a really good point guard.I don't see you getting that guy for Smith simply because of the rarity of good point guards.I don't even know of any decent point guards that are available.

I'd have to see the trade before I can say one way or another,but I have the feeling you won't get anything close to full value for him.


----------



## ATLien

Diable said:


> I've only seen one Hawks game this year.Does it look like they are really set inside with Horford,Williams and Zaza?I assume that their obvious need is now a really good point guard.I don't see you getting that guy for Smith simply because of the rarity of good point guards.I don't even know of any decent point guards that are available.
> 
> I'd have to see the trade before I can say one way or another,but I have the feeling you won't get anything close to full value for him.


I wouldn't say they are set, they still need a Center. Zaza is not really the answer and it seems like Horford is at his best playing power forward. And I honestly think that point guard isn't Atlanta's biggest need right now which is saying a lot cuz our PG situation is ugly.

1a. GM
1b. Head coach
2. Center
3. Point Guard


----------



## ATLien

The thing with Josh Smith is that he's so inconsistent. He has a boatload of talent, but you don't know what you're getting each day. He has one of his best games of his career vs. Bucks and then follows it with one of his worst games vs. the Spurs.

Now that I made the trouble to create this thread he's probably going to pick it up again lol.


----------



## ATLien

See what did I say?

Josh blocked Wade's layup in the closing seconds to win the ball game. Maybe I should do these type of threads more often lol.

Although he was 4 for 17 tonight. UGH.


----------



## Flash is the Future

He wouldn't have as much value as he should in a trade because he didn't sign an extension. I think he'd be an unrestricted FA next year if he was traded, whereas he'd be a restricted FA if he stayed with the Hawks. So, he'd be hard to trade IMO. Maybe Smith+filler for Barbosa+Atl pick


----------



## roux

Flash is the Future said:


> He wouldn't have as much value as he should in a trade because he didn't sign an extension. I think he'd be an unrestricted FA next year if he was traded, whereas he'd be a restricted FA if he stayed with the Hawks. So, he'd be hard to trade IMO.* Maybe Smith+filler for Barbosa+Atl pick*


I could be wrong but wouldnt that basically make the deal Joe Johnson for Josh Smith? Plus the Suns would dominate the universe if you added him to that team, a defensive stud who can run the floor, thats just what Phoenix needs.

After seeing him rip up the bucks, id pay a nice price to get him here in milwaukee.


----------



## ATLien




----------



## BEEZ

Just trade Marvin


----------



## ATLien

I wonder who Joe was referring to here after the Heat game

Honestly, I don't think everybody on this team knows their role," Johnson said. "I think it hurts us as a team because you have guys out there, no matter how good their intentions, trying to do things they have no business doing. But when we play our roles and execute, we're fine.


----------



## BeastlyBaller5

Good 4 ya TheATLien.I agree about droppin woodson b4 trading Smith.But he is inocnsisent.He never stays on track.He's a slacker in big games (ex.Spurs)cuz he knows they might lose.But in tiny game (ex.Bucks) he plays his behind off.zzzi wouldn't want dat kinda guy on my team.But he is one of the leaders of da team so we gotta deal.:worthy:


----------



## BeastlyBaller5

BeastlyBaller5 said:


> Good 4 ya TheATLien.I agree about droppin woodson b4 trading Smith.But he is inocnsisent.He never stays on track.He's a slacker in big games (ex.Spurs)cuz he knows they might lose.But in tiny game (ex.Bucks) he plays his behind off.zzzi wouldn't want dat kinda guy on my team.But he is one of the leaders of da team so we gotta deal.:worthy:


----------



## BEEZ

Hes the only one outside of Horford that plays D. Joe is a slacker on D now which is shocking, Atlanta doesnt have the right coach for that mixture of talent


----------



## Mateo

Josh Smith for Randy Foye + Minne 2009 1st round pick (probably top 5).


----------



## ATLien

There's a rumor that Golden State offered Atlanta Biedrins and their first rounder but Atlanta turned it down.


----------



## ATLien

2 for 14 tonight, someone needs to limit his field goal attempts.

And he is leading the team in minutes played? Sit him. Please.


----------



## BEEZ

Joe Johnson leads the league in minutes played, No?


----------



## ATLien

For the season, I don't know but Josh played almost the entire game. There are three things Josh needs to do: Defend, rebound, and pass the ball to Joe. He does 2 of the 3 so far.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I like Josh, but man is he is a slump. He's never going to be a go to guy on offense.

36% on field goals!?!?

Horrible!


----------



## BEEZ

im shocked at that because hes improved so much


----------



## Ruff Draft

He's on his way to pass AK47 as a freak on the defensive end. He just needs to cool down, and collect himself.


----------



## ATLien

Basically, he needs to be coached. Which he hasn't been since he's entered the league. He's too good to trade right now but damn dude is playing horrible right now.


----------



## timr

TheATLien said:


> Basically, he needs to be coached. Which he hasn't been since he's entered the league. *He's too good to trade right now but damn dude is playing horrible right now*.


That's a moronic statement if I ever see one... oxymoron that is. 

He's playing pretty badly on offense, but if Hawks decide to trade him they will regret it.


----------



## number1pick

acie law is the future and the future is bright.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

This is pure speculation but what about this proposal?

*Hawks Trade:*
Josh Smith...F
Josh Childress..G/F
Speedy Claxton...PG
Lorenzon Weight...C

*Hawks Recieve:*
Daniel Gibson...PG
Brad Miller...C
Shareef Abdur-Rahim...PF
Jerome James...C
$3 million cash incentives

I recall there being recent discussion by Joe Johnson to Hawks management about the need for veteran role players. Some of these articles went as far to refer to him as being completely fed up and frustrated. Needless to say, it's in your best interest to satisfy your best player. This trade does that by adding capable veterans to our roster whose fairly weak at the 5 spot and inexerpeinced elsewhere in the front court. Brad Miller was an all-star both in the East and West and I do not believe he is far removed from that form. Shareef is still the scorer he once was but excellent for use as your 6th man off the bench. DANIEL "BOOBY" GIBSON, may very well be the answer to your void at the PG position so all in all, I believe this is an excellent trade. You lose alot of cap space but cap space was meant to be used on good players and that is what you get in addition to ditching Speedy Claxton's horrendous contract. You may even be able to pick back up Lorenzon Wright who would serve no real purpose to the Knicks other than financial flexibility.

*Knicks Trade:*
Stephon Marbury...PG
Jerome James...C
$3 million cash incentives

*Knicks Recieve:*
Larry Hughes...SG
Demetris Nichols...G/F
Lorenzon Wright...C (BOUGHT OUT)

Knicks make this trade to get a disgruntled player out of New York and strengthen our already weak backcourt defense. Larry is injuried and very injury prone but when healthy, he is a quasi all-star who can make his presence felt on this Knicks team. Demetris Nichols was a guy we were forced to cut during training cap because of roster space issues but would not be of concern now with Jerome James out of the way.

*Kings Trade:*
Mike Bibby...PG
Ron Artest...SF
Brad Miller...C
Shareef Abdur-Rahim...PF
Kenny Thomas...PF

*Kings Recieve:*
Josh Smith...PF
Anderson Varejao...F/C
Josh Childress...F
Donyell Marshall...PF
Stephon Marbury...PG

This may seem like the most ridiculous aspect of the trade but is not when you look deeper into it. The Kings currently are a team on the brink of rebuilding but are stuck with several large long term contracts. This trade alleviates them of the financial responsibility to all of those contracts and bring in some very talented young players with older veterans that provide greater financial flexibility. They may very well have their future front-court together with Varejao, Smith and Childress in addition to guys like Kevin Martin and John Salmons in the backcourt.

*Cavs Trade:*
Larry Hughes...SG
Donyell Marshall...PF
Daniel Gibson...PG
Anderson Varejao...F/C (sign-and-trade)
Demetris Nichols...G/F

*Cavs Recieve:*
Mike Bibby...PG
Ron Artest...SF
Speedy Claxton...PG
Kenny Thomas...PF

The Cavs make this trade because it nets them two all-star caliber players to put next to Lebron James for next to little. They have to assume the financial responsibility behind these players but would well be worth the investment considering they'd be legit title contenders.


*
P.S., ALL THIS DOES WORK OUT FINANCIALY IF THE CAVS SIGN ANDERSON VAREJAO TO A FRONT-LOADED CONTRACT OF $10-$12 MILLION PER YEAR. I THINK THAT IS FAIRLY REASONABLY CONSIDERING IT WOULD BE DONE TO ALLOW THE TRADE TO WORK FINANCIALLY AND WOULD DECREASE IN TIME CONSIDERING VAREJAO IS NOT WORTH IT EVEN THOUGH HE'S PRETTY TALENTED. THE HAWKS HAVE TO GIVE UP AN ADDITIONAL $2.7 MILLION AS WELL SO MAYBE YOU COULD INCLUDE ANTHONY JOHNSON IN THE DEAL TO THE KINGS TO BALANCE THINGS OUT PERFECTLY AND AVOID PAYING VAREJAO MONEY HE DOESN'T DESERVE.*


----------



## ATLien

Brad Miller, Daniel Gibson, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, and Jerome James? Hmm. Yeah, they're veterans but I don't know if they are really enough to make a playoff push.


----------



## Brandname

Wow, sign me up for that trade. 

I'd really hate to lose Dan Gibson though. That kid's got a serious future in the league.


----------



## ATLien

The Kings basically become a crappier version of the Hawks with Stephon Marbury.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

TheATLien said:


> The Kings basically become a crappier version of the Hawks with Stephon Marbury.


Right but they also gain cap space and building blocks for the future. Your not going to get players currently better than the players they are giving up so there only other option is to start over which Geoff Petrie has proven to be an excellent GM at doing.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

TheATLien said:


> The Kings basically become a crappier version of the Hawks with Stephon Marbury.


Right but they also gain cap space and building blocks for the future. Your not going to get players currently better than the players they are giving up so there only other option is to start over which Geoff Petrie has proven to be an excellent GM at doing.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

TheATLien said:


> Brad Miller, Daniel Gibson, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, and Jerome James? Hmm. Yeah, they're veterans but I don't know if they are really enough to make a playoff push.


Brad Miller is one of the best center's in the league. Shareef Abdur-Rahim can give you close to a double double off the bench which is much more than many other teams in the league. In many cases, teams can't even field starters at the 4 and 5 spot that can give you close to a double double which both Miller and Abdur-Rahim can do. Daniel Gibson was easily the 2nd best player on the Cavs in the playoffs last year and the key to winning many games. Jerome James is god awful but excellent at playing solid defense for short spurts in games similar to what the Mavericks do with their centers. Considering that if the playoffs would start today, the 8th seed would have a .461 winning percentage and the Hawks are damn near that with a .400 winning percentage, I believe it's easy to say that these additions will make you a playoff team. You lose none of your major contributors aside from Josh Smith but gain impact players at positions that your weakest at.


----------



## nbanoitall

the last guy I would trade on the team is Josh Smith. the hawks need to hang on to horford and smith. They still need a center and probably a pg too. free agents trades and dps could fix that. could be competitive in a year or two.
ideally you dont trade for players on the downside of their careers.


----------



## ATLien

Josh has been playing much better lately. More under control, less wild jump shots.


----------



## timr

TheATLien said:


> Josh has been playing much better lately. More under control, less wild jump shots.


Still want to trade him?


----------



## ATLien

I never said I wanted to.


----------



## osman

Don't trade anyone. Get a new coach!!! and a PG!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Keep Josh Smith and the youth core intact. Bring in a coach with instant credibility and begin to move picks for veterans who will help shape the team and promote chemistry. The mistake teams make with rebuilding is to just pile the team up with youth. Just balance the two and avoid bad contracts. The Hawks are very close and you guys must be excited. This is a crucial stage in team development though.


----------



## rocketeer

BEEZ said:


> Just trade Marvin


trade marvin for a pg or center(i would prefer they get a big man. plenty of quality guards in college right now). and get a new coach.


----------



## croco

rocketeer said:


> trade marvin for a pg or center(i would prefer they get a big man. plenty of quality guards in college right now). and get a new coach.


The Hawks have traded their first round pick to Phoenix and won't get a potential star point guard therefore.


----------



## rocketeer

croco said:


> The Hawks have traded their first round pick to Phoenix and won't get a potential star point guard therefore.


true i forgot about that. but they still don't even need a lottery pick to get a quality guard depending on who all comes out.


----------



## Pain5155

TheATLien said:


> 2 for 14 tonight, someone needs to limit his field goal attempts.
> 
> And he is leading the team in minutes played? Sit him. Please.


Still wanna sit him?

The hawks would be stupid to trade him, the guy is becoming a beast.

25 points, 16 rebounds, with 4 blocks and 4 steals against Dwight Howard the the magic.

A few years ago these 2 teams were garbage, now the magic are one of the top teams in the east, and the hawks are making a push this year.


----------



## ATLien

He is still taking the same kind of shots, but they are falling for him right now.


----------

